# [RUU] New Leak: 2.11.605.5



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

It's that time again, to see who can pull the radio first.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...-fixes-several-issues-from-the-previous-leak/


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay, joyous news indeed.


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone know if the radio is different from 605.3?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet the radio is the same. They wanted to fix the issues and the radio didn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

same radios just pulled and flashed them to see if were updated.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

z0mbiexx said:


> same radios just pulled and flashed them to see if were updated.


Meh. Not surprised.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Hopefully this means OTA and then finally the kernel source!


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I bet the radio is the same. They wanted to fix the issues and the radio didn't seem to be an issue.


 Looking at the published list of changes/fixes, other than the "and more" part, those issues aren't radio-related, hence it could certainly be the same radio (and seems to already be confirmed by a post above mine).


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hall said:


> Looking at the published list of changes/fixes, other than the "and more" part, those issues aren't radio-related, hence it could certainly be the same radio (and seems to already be confirmed by a post above mine).


I get that.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

One bug I'm hoping got fixed is if I watch Netflix I can't watch HD YouTube videos anymore unless I uninstall Netflix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

furrito said:


> Meh. Not surprised.


Me neither, I dont think there have been many reports about people having issues with the latest Radio's from 9/24. Always room for improvement I suppose, but I dont think we'll see too many more Radio updates for the Tbolt.


----------



## obeygiant (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm just hoping the libraries are updated so that I can finally have a ROM without sideways video chat! I go back and forth between AOSP and Sense alot, but never stay on Sense long because of that one issue. I doubt its fixed, but we shall see!


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just wish the SMS Timestamp issue would get fixed...


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

If possible, can someone with more expertise than myself please post up a Rooted version of this leak? Not de-bloated just rooted
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Team BAMF will have this rooted before you know it. Just be patient.. :android-smile:


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"mikeinrichmond said:


> Team BAMF will have this rooted before you know it. Just be patient.. :android-smile:


If they haven't done it before i get home from my hour commute I will root it and post a flashable zip.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> One bug I'm hoping got fixed is if I watch Netflix I can't watch HD YouTube videos anymore unless I uninstall Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just tested this, it still messes up. Worked fine on froyo. Not sure where the problem lies.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> Just tested this, it still messes up. Worked fine on froyo. Not sure where the problem lies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Erm...working fine here. Mebbe something with your particular setup?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Quantify said:


> Erm...working fine here. Mebbe something with your particular setup?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Not just me. Have a guy up here at work stock unrooted running the gb ota before it got pulled. Same thing. Goes further than youtube. After watching netflix I can't open any hd content on my phone. Even 720p videos I've recorded. When I uninstall netflix everything works fine again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Only about 125 apps left to deodex


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, look forward to it.. :android-smile:


bp328i said:


> Only about 125 apps left to deodex


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

bp328i said:


> If they haven't done it before i get home from my hour commute I will root it and post a flashable zip.


Sweet looking forward to it, when I get off work


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

Almost done uploading http://goo.gl/vCPnv


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Guess I got beat on posting a thread.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

bp328i said:


> Guess I got beat on posting a thread.


I'm surprised I got here first!


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"furrito said:


> I'm surprised I got here first!


Not you, I was talking about the post above mine with a rooted version. Next time I won't wait until the upload is complete to post a thread. I'll post the thread then upload the ROM like what was done.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"bp328i said:


> Not you, I was talking about the post above mine with a rooted version. Next time I won't wait until the upload is complete to post a thread. I'll post the thread then upload the ROM like what was done.


Does not matter who is first, anyone with kitchen can shoot one out. Just matters who can do it correctly and upload it to a fast server or multi upload. Even if you did post a thread i seen 5 of these POP up in one day.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"Grnlantern79 said:


> Does not matter who is first, anyone with kitchen can shoot one out. Just matters who can do it correctly and upload it to a fast server or multi upload. Even if you did post a thread i seen 5 of these POP up in one day.


I'm not one to post a duplicate thread. Not a big deal, a rooted version made it here for people to use.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

According to this Verizon document, 2.11.605.5 is going to be the next OTA.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/thunderbolt.pdf


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

skinien said:


> According to this Verizon document, 2.11.605.5 is going to be the next OTA.
> 
> http://support.veriz...thunderbolt.pdf


Awesome. Return of the ever-changing Verizon update pdf.


----------

